# 2" Quarter Bend after P Trap



## Braga (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey guys, I've a question about this design: P trap + 2" quarter bend going down + 2" quarter bend connecting to the starter fitting (see pictures attached). Is this ok by code?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

IIRC it has to be a long sweep or a wye + 45 to lay on it's back like that (by code). However I doubt you would have a problem with just a sink connected. A wye + 45 would be nice as you could add a cleanout. Disclaimer: not a plumber by trade.


----------



## Braga (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi jhark123, thanks for replying. IPC (Table 706.3) allows me to have the quarter bend for drains up to 2". This is actually a bathtub. I am not sure about having those two quarter bends right after the P Trap. Here is a plan for clarification.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there a space constriction that is keeping you from using a long sweep?


----------



## Braga (Jun 26, 2019)

yes


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, I can't make heads or tails out of that.......thing......you drew. :blink:

If you're talking about coming out of a sink and going down the wall, you have to use a San-Tee. Otherwise, you'll suction the trap. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

And what is a "starter fitting"? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Braga (Jun 26, 2019)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> And what is a "starter fitting"? I've never heard of that.


fyi


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks. Never heard of that. :thumbsup:

In the pic that I'm attaching, that would be a code violation where I'm at.

Do you see where the horizontal drain connects to the vertical waste stack? That can't be lower than the trap weir. Hence the use of a san-tee in that spot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Braga (Jun 26, 2019)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Thanks. Never heard of that. :thumbsup:
> 
> In the pic that I'm attaching, that would be a code violation where I'm at.
> 
> Do you see where the horizontal drain connects to the vertical waste stack? That can't be lower than the trap weir. Hence the use of a san-tee in that spot. :thumbsup:


The manufactures have some other versions of this fitting to meet other's states codes.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Do I look like a CAD professor???


----------



## Braga (Jun 26, 2019)

rescraft said:


> Do I look like a CAD professor???


I don’t remember asking CAD questions. Or maybe I should tell you the difference between CAD and IPC... never mind.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Trap arm length needs to be 1.5 times the diameter of the pipe used and the vent take off must be above the trap weir. I would say what you have is a no go...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

superseal said:


> Trap arm length needs to be 1.5 times the diameter of the pipe used and the vent take off must be above the trap weir. I would say what you have is a no go...


The starter fitting is individually vented, so there is no possibility of a s-trap, which is the reason for that code, there is no possibility of the trap being siphoned.


----------



## Mad Piper (May 2, 2019)

UPC - 1002.3 A trap arm shall be permitted to change direction without the use of a cleanout when such change of direction does not exceed 90 degrees (1.6 rad). All horizontal changes in direction of trap arms shall comply with Section 706.3.

Exception: For trap arms three (3) inches (80 mm) in diameter and larger, the change of direction shall not exceed 135 degrees (2.36 rad) without the use of a cleanout.


----------

